# 'Smoked' Deviled Eggs



## Ask-A-Butcher (Feb 7, 2008)

This is a slight twist on the old favorite, Deviled Eggs. Not overly smoky, but you know it's there 

After boiling and peeling the eggs, I'll take a few to the cooker. For a dozen eggs, I'll smoke three...for 18, smoke 4-5 and for two dozen, six, etc.

The ones shown have been smoked for an hour at 220° with some pecan and maple. You could use hickory or oak for a stronger smoke taste. I've coated the eggs with olive oil and some bbq rub.







I've split ALL the 'unsmoked' hard boiled eggs and put the yolks into a bowl.






I've finely chopped up completely the whole 'smoked' eggs, yolks and whites, and mixed in with the yolks from the other eggs. 






Okay, now you can let your imagination run wild or you can follow Grandma's recipe, whatever you like  For the ones below I have mixed in some bbq rub, garlic powder, pepper, chili powder, sweet pickle relish, horseradish, Ranch dressing, mayonnaise and some hot sauce. I dusted the tops with more chili powder.






These make great appetizers, snacks, etc. Be warned though, if you take these to a party/gathering, you'd better make a double batch and some copies of the recipe to hand out.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 7, 2008)

I'll bet that's not the only you'd better  "be warned" about 

Look great!
All these recipes is going to make me see how I can smoke on my grill, if that's possible....


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Feb 7, 2008)

pacanis said:


> I'll bet that's not the only you'd better  "be warned" about
> 
> Look great!
> All these recipes is going to make me see how I can smoke on my grill, if that's possible....



The better half _HAS WARNED_ me about eating too many of those while drinking beer too close to bedtime

Smoking on any grill is possible with a little ingenuity


----------



## pacanis (Feb 7, 2008)

Ask-A-Butcher said:


> ......Smoking on any grill is possible with a little ingenuity


 
I like to think I have little ingenuity... errr, I mean *"A"* little 
I'm going to post something in the grill section.


----------

